# Help me decide on which machine please



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Interested in a filter machine for doing basically a good size mug of coffee so was wondering if anybody has any recommendations.....technivorm.....technivorm one cup.....brazen.....bonavita 5/8 cup.

I would like a machine that is capable of producing a good satisfying cup of coffee.....at the minute I'm very hit and miss with my other brew methods.

I did own a brazen which I really liked, but when doing these size volumes it would randomly drip boiling water down the front of the display and switches at the end of the cycle....I was worried about the ingress of water on the electrics.

I read these all meet the American standards apart from the 5 cup bonavita which heats up to the correct temp, but finishes brewing too quick or something.

So please let me know of your experiences with any of the above machines in general and also doing smaller volumes.

Also is it right the shower head on the technivorm doesn't wet all the grinds?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I have the Brazen and use it for between 300ml and 500ml each morning. I have also found that, not always, it drips from the top of the reservoir lid when almost finished and can run down the the screen. It seems to only happen when I set the temp to 204 ish.

All I do is rest the towel I use with my espresso machine over the top of the cover / lid. It is out the way and no drips ever cause an issue.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Stevebee said:


> I have the Brazen and use it for between 300ml and 500ml each morning. I have also found that, not always, it drips from the top of the reservoir lid when almost finished and can run down the the screen. It seems to only happen when I set the temp to 204 ish.
> 
> All I do is rest the towel I use with my espresso machine over the top of the cover / lid. It is out the way and no drips ever cause an issue.


Its still a shame the machine does this, water over display and switches shouldn't happen.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I generally do 500ml + with the Brazen but have gone to 300ml for some morning brews and never noticed this happening. I can't think of a way that I could put the lid on differently though, it just seems an odd thing to happen.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I generally do 500ml + with the Brazen but have gone to 300ml for some morning brews and never noticed this happening. I can't think of a way that I could put the lid on differently though, it just seems an odd thing to happen.


It also happened to somebody else if I recall. I contacted behmor and they did some tests with lower volume brews. Think his name may have been Tod...the designer/ owner that got back to me and agreed that he'd found them to do it. He said it was something to do with it creating a larger vacuum/ pressure with there been less water and more air in the lid which was causing the hot water to splatter out....he explained that they were designed mainly for larger volume brews and maybe to avoid doing smaller brews.

Maybe a simple pressure relief valve in the lid would sort this.... Don't get me wrong I'd like another it just annoys me


----------

